# New from Viking Kayaks - Profish 400



## mental (Jul 1, 2008)

A new kayak has been announced in New Zealand from Viking Kayaks - Profish 400










More details and photos as they become available over at > http://www.kayakfishingnz.com/forum/vie ... 53&p=36082

Seems like it's initially only available in NZ for will be exported soon :wink:

Cheers, Mental


----------



## FiftyCal (Sep 1, 2010)

Needs more flush rod holders


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

FiftyCal said:


> Needs more flush rod holders


I was going to say that!!!!

Looks great though

Cheers Andybear


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice tank well and centre hatch.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

For some reason i dont like it, i think it may be because there is no open storage up the front


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Looks good .i like the rod holder set up at the back . but im just trying to see were id put a fishfinder .

craig


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

I cant see it working where would you put the peddles?

cheers

Mal de mer


----------



## FiftyCal (Sep 1, 2010)

occy said:


> That's a huge rear well. It almost looks big enough to fit another seat.


Bugger another seat! Fill it with ice and stick some beers in there! You will be the most popular kayaker on the water


----------



## Hilzy45 (Feb 7, 2010)

Just spoke to the Viking dealing in Brisbane (Chermside) and they advised me they didnt even know about it (apart from reading about it on AKFF) :lol: - needless to say this wasnt Alex i was speaking to.

The mould is only in NZ at this time and is not in production yet, they expect it to be some time until they know for sure if they will offer the model in Aus.

Having a Profish45 myself, the 400 really interestes me as its size will be just right for smaller day trips where the 45 is simple too big/long/heavy to go for a quick fish. I like the front hatch setup over the open hatch on mine, i think the 400 is a good mix of the 45 and the Espri.

I dont know if i can hold out, ill get one i recon - even if its for the misses :lol:


----------



## mental (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes this is a NZ only kayak at the moment, designed by the Viking Kayaks NZ guys themselves, the first boats came out of the mould today.

Cheers, Mental


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

buy a one-way ticket across the ditch and paddle back... :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

cheers

John


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

agreed,the self draining dent should be at the front to put your catch etc..a ute back is handy but always hard to get to


----------



## mongreljack (Jul 12, 2009)

I like the layout of the Profish 45 better - already has the sounder compartment heaps of up front storage as well as the centre hatch. It seems they have moved everything forward to dedicate more room to the back which is difficult to get at. It also appears you loose the 2 bait tanks behind the seat and the rudder/electric mounting point. The back well on the 45 is big enough - my 10yo sits in there and fishes no probs. Seems a step backwards imo unless the kiwis have a specific use for it that I'm not seeing or it is going to fall into a (drastically) different price bracket....... Just my thoughts - can you tell I love my Profish 45? :lol:


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Doesn't really appeal to me much. Looks like an espri with a few of the Profish 45 features on it. The front layout is a big downer for me. If it had a big hatch up front for a bit of in hull storage like what ocean kayak do or stuck with a tank well like the profish 45 then I reckon I'd love it. But other than that it seems alright.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

I have to say the hatch storage up the front looks small and shallow, the whole yak looks flat, a bit skinny, i definitely prefer the profish 45


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaeCDV0AAC/fgAAQYIUEAIMm0AA/79+wMADkmGmip7SDImnkKep6I8obUIaCU2KeoZA9EaB6j1BqaepANGgNAAAg0VZCabba6v63blWYc+eVdQvvS7jCT52ZyvcuJyVvXC28wpfPITTrBbhGcbnAsiplDeu338asoJtVFN+pstQVL+t6kKM9THWD1CPPJIuCnZdgPlaSpNKQEZivC+azceCy1B8SIXZVxdMCOgJsGLd0hi22kpExxW3NU8Jv3GGdfFW7t+SwSbs0yHRUIEDfimMJkDqQo2XsjrShxNI6b7hxBZZdlMUrUlliGK9jSteNrC9oBCfEGKZxbxRpKFSIIytTmI5AMEZS9cCKJLX/i7kinChIU8EGroA=


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks like a faster espri, nothing wrong with that! Imagine if that centre hatch hid a stealth-style fishbox/rodshoot :shock:


----------



## Criterious (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks to me to be a modified version of the Viking Javilin Ski.
http://www.vikingkayak.com.au/javlin.htm

I'd guess the theory is the same as why they we're designing the Espri Fishing Kayak. The smaller size will appeal to some people just as the different sizes in the OK Prowler fleet appeals to different people.

So we have:
Viking Profish 45 and the OK Prowler Elite 4.5 
Viking Profish 400 and the OK Prowler 13

So I wonder when a Profish equivilent of the Prowler Ultra is going to come??


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

The PR400 looks like a nice yak and if it performs close to the PR45 would fill a good market nitch, and be nice to have a test paddle if they come to Aust..



salticrak said:


> to me the double carrier handles at the back would be a pain because if two people are hauling it it would be off centre,


salti as one who regularly helps in loading a PR45 with rudder fitted and a centre single handle to the top of a 4WD, those offset rear handles would be a God send....... After a couple of assists I now claim the front handle during the lifting as the rudder blade interferes with the existing stern handle.

However if the PR400 tracks half as good as the PR45 does it likely would not need a rudder fitted.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWa3ozpEAAC3bgAAQQGfGAFQAP+//oDABFaQNTTQjExNpT1PUeoA0ETUyek8o0ANA0eoA1PKNEYmkYmmgAaEwWRWIXGG2YLLR5V1Pkk1Io3dyojy4cdAmQnyIN+LVy1zc3Rqobb2VhvrR6CWzlkgMVzEZbhRwLoUt5pV7CxIwA3nB2Z5UySfcIts0GEI+pimyG/Ys9VEeJZ++5aPSLtsidGUhIVJBRGmWosv8RytwJkXDgsBZpEM+TvUTPAZFt7m+y1EhiHJUFODee+bs1qXDzx5xGRhgXqILlbTEEGBfnjO5kVelN6T9h+r1oy0uwglQiUAjZgdn1ETIukb2DjYJr7bnhW+UstazLOGrBfxdyRThQkK3ozpE


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Neato. Looks a bit like a Swing and a centre hatch like that would have been a big improvement on the Swing. The biggest problem I can see on it is the rear well has too much volume and not enough scupper holes which will slow you down when doing a surf launch. 
Anyway not for me I like my yaks lean and mean.


----------

